# Tri-colour Dutch Buck



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone got a Tri-Colour Dutch buck for sale


----------



## Benson67 (Jan 14, 2008)

Take a look at the Dutch breeders on the BRC directory, there are only a few for tri colour, but I'm sure they'd be able to help you find one.

Breeders Directory


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

As a BRC member for the past 30+ years i have tried all the breeders, but none have what i am looking for, that is unless i am willing to travel to the south of england.

Thanks for your help


----------

